# $15 AR15 Mags



## GASeminole (Aug 15, 2011)

http://www.ammosc.com/storename/ammunitionstoragecomponent2/ViewDept-273366.aspx


----------



## doggfish (Oct 30, 2009)

*cheap ar mags*

hey thanks for the heads ups....cant have too many with the anti gun nuts running amok now a days

doggfish

your best fiend you have never met

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

how do you know if theyre in stock or not?


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

I was thinking the same thing Pitt.


----------



## ilintner (Jun 9, 2011)

Lots of the less sophisticated sites don't have live inventory systems, I usually add something like 100,000,000 items to my cart, and if it lets me I know that they are probably out of stock...


.223-30rd-Al-Black 999999 $13999986.00 Total: $13999986.00


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

One must be careful because there are those that will scam folks since everyone is freaking out. Just venture carefully!!!!


----------



## GASeminole (Aug 15, 2011)

My friend who shared the link with me ordered 10. I just checked with him and he said they arrived after 1 week. I ordered 4 on Jan 1st, got an email confirmation immediately, etc. Will loop back when I either receive or am notified that they are out. 

Worst case scenario, you don't get any and it doesn't cost you any money. Sorry if that happens to anyone, just trying to spread the word to hopefully like-minded folks..."Supply and demand" is putting on a clinic these days.


----------



## T140 (Nov 20, 2007)

Ordered some this afternoon, also got immediate email receipt, will keep all posted on shipment.


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

i sent them an email and they havent responded yet....


----------



## GASeminole (Aug 15, 2011)

I just got off the phone with them. They are the manufacturer. The gal I spoke with said the order fulfillment timeline is 3-4 weeks at this point, but she advised that they are ramping up production and orders will be fulfilled. 

Pitt, I am not surprised that you haven't received a response.

They are receiving tons of orders, not sitting around waiting to answer emails from tire kickers or skeptics. If you have a better option, go get it somewhere else. 

Here is their number 860-225-3548


----------



## T140 (Nov 20, 2007)

*Update*



T140 said:


> Ordered some this afternoon, also got immediate email receipt, will keep all posted on shipment.


Ordered 1/5/13 received 5/1/13. No only if my .22 ammo will come in.:whistling:


----------

